# Woody's Taxidermy.



## gordon 2 (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't know about some of you guys and gals, but Woody's passing is hard on me. And I hope not inappropriate if I talk about him. 

I talked with Woody many times via personal message, usually about deer and taxidermy. And for him I am blessed with the wisdom of many ( individuals)  that I would other wise not have come to know. There is a hole in my heart that is hard to explain.

Once I asked a preacher on here about some spiritual matter and when it was evident that the preacher was not going to answer me, guess who piped in? It was Woody! I think his answer went something like this, "Yes, Jesus is truly wonderful."

Woody truly loved doing taxidermy for you guys and girls.  He liked doing deer, but also liked fish. He told me so. I think that a great, quality trophy for a deserving, appreciative hunter was his satifaction and perhaps his pay as is the case with many creative people.

He would often mention his deer hunting trip in New Brunswick, Canada  to me and that he was still in communications with the guides (hunters) he had met over there. Woody never closed the door on being a gentleman.

There are really no words, no answer for the loss I feel. And I know that many who knew this man today are in the same boat as me.

It was all too soon, Woody Coffee.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 25, 2009)

Well said, I can remember when we had went down and met him at Walkinshaw (we being my wife and I) he went out of his way to take care of us. I used to stop in and stand around chatting w/ him on the way home from work. He was a great man and will live on in many hearts and minds. Heck I wonder if he ever thought that folks would miss him as much we do. I can remember some PM's that he would send me to let me know to back off on a something but yet he would agree 100% and bash right back about it in the PM but yet go right back and try to do what was right and maintain the peace. Love ya brother Woody and you are missed


----------



## Milkman (Sep 20, 2017)

An old thread but I was thinking of Woody today. I have a deer head in the freezer that I am contemplating who to take it to. 
If it were 10 years ago I wouldn't have to wonder. 

I miss Woody too


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 20, 2017)

Milkman said:


> An old thread but I was thinking of Woody today. I have a deer head in the freezer that I am contemplating who to take it to.
> If it were 10 years ago I wouldn't have to wonder.
> 
> I miss Woody too


 Yes... I understand.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 20, 2017)

Isnt Greg still mounting deer in Woodys old shop? He did a great job on my buck a few years ago


----------



## Milkman (Sep 21, 2017)

bilgerat said:


> Isnt Greg still mounting deer in Woodys old shop? He did a great job on my buck a few years ago



I have had a couple mounted since Woody died. There is no shortage of taxidermists these days. I just know if Woody was still with us I would have got him to mount this buck.


----------

